# Fangs very much



## CHamilton (Sep 12, 2012)

From Facebook:


----------



## fairviewroad (Sep 12, 2012)

Wow. Surprisingly well-done and from a visual standpoint, extremely cool.

That said, I'd almost worry that it's a hazard in the sense that it would be very distracting to other drivers.


----------



## rrdude (Sep 12, 2012)

The image indeed is on the GR's Rapid FB page, but the image seems to be from a zoo in copenhagan.


----------



## CHamilton (Sep 12, 2012)

rrdude said:


> The image indeed is on the GR's Rapid FB page, but the image seems to be from a zoo in copenhagan.


Yes, you're right, according to this website and this description (item 8)...the logo matches what's on the zoo's website, but I wonder why the text is in English?


----------



## trainman74 (Sep 13, 2012)

CHamilton said:


> ...the logo matches what's on the zoo's website, but I wonder why the text is in English?


Note the "uk.zoo.dk" URL -- if you click on the small Danish flag at the top, you'll go to "www.zoo.dk," with the text in Danish.

Since English is the second language of most everyone in Denmark and the countries surrounding it, it makes sense to me that they'd have an English site, rather than sites in Dutch, Swedish, Norwegian, etc.


----------



## fairviewroad (Sep 13, 2012)

trainman74 said:


> CHamilton said:
> 
> 
> > ...the logo matches what's on the zoo's website, but I wonder why the text is in English?
> ...


Website, yeah. But I think he was referring to the text on the bus itself. But perhaps the other side of the bus has Danish.

There are buses in my city that have "wrap" ads in English on one side, Spanish on the other. And that doesn't seem especially out of place.

I'd imagine it's the same for English there.


----------

